# Multiple Black spot on canon powershot SD1000 image



## Canonsd1000

Hi 

my online research tells me that all those black dots on my images are dust on the sensor and it is cheaper to just buy a new one rather than sending it in for cleaning. I will appreciate any confirmation from experts here. 

The attached image is zoomed at 3x. Without zooming I get the spot on the right corner only.

I feel bad as going through my pics I traced it back to a month before the end of the 1yr warranty. My CC covers the 2yr but canon-canada has to verify this is a job that would have been under warranty.


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Canonsd1000

Welcome to TSF and especially to the Photographer's Corner :wave:

It is dust in the sensor & with that camera there is not much that can be done apart from sending it to Canon for cleaning. Unfortunately, Canon, like many big companies, have a fixed charge and the cost may be prohibitive. Check with Canon in your country.

The only options I can think of are:
1) Live with it and 'clone' out the marks by using photo software
2) find out the cost of cleaning the sensor
3) Give it to a young person as a 'here is your first digi cam'
4) Replace it with a new one...

The lens on the SD 1000 is not user removable. Unless you are used to dealing with precision mechanics, taking it apart and trying to clean it your self is not an option. You are likely to introduce more dust that you can clean out. The dust motes are so tiny, they are invisible to the human eye. 

I have two cameras, both with removable lenses. Even using a special illuminator/magnifier and micro vacuum sucker and professional cleaning tools it can take 1 - 2 frustrating hours removing them...

The only other 'kill or cure' that I can think of is by vibration and mechanically shock the dust off the sensor.

Do you have anything that vibrates, like say an electric razor. hold the camera with the lens pointing down at say 45 degrees and place the razor hard against the body of the camera and give it a one minute burst... I don't know if it will work - It might just do the job

Think along those lines and see what you come up with.


----------



## Canonsd1000

Hi DonaldG

Thanks for the reply and info ray:

option 3 is hilarious:grin:

after your post , I did more googling and it seems Canon-UK will service their point and shot's sensor dust if it was under warranty ( some say once only ).

So next I will talk to my CC and see if they will cover it. 

Cheers


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks for the reply

Let us know how you get on at your CC. If they take it in, it will be away from you for 3 - 4 weeks.

If you decide that at the end of the day, the cost is not viable - I suggest going down the vibrations route. Auto or self-cleaning sensors work on that principle albeit ultrasonically.

Start off with something gentle like an electric shaver - give it several 'bursts' - If that doesn't work try something more vigorous (Resting on a domestic hammer drill???)

I'm sure you get the general idea... It may not remove it but it may be worth a try...

Whatever - all the best. :wave:


----------



## purplecandle

Our SD 1000 camera had the same problem: a large, dark spot appearing on all images. It was becoming prominent. I cleaned the leans, but this didn't help. Dust on the CCD became the main suspect.

I considered opening the camera up, but was afraid I'd introduce way more dust than I'd remove. Then I read the recommendation in this thread, and tried holding a vibrating hair clipper against the camera body.

Placed against the side and bottom of the camera, the vibrating clipper had no effect. Placed against the back of the body, approximately where I guessed the CCD would be, a 10-second dose of vibration did the trick! The dust was shaken off, and the dark spot is gone. :flowers:


----------



## DonaldG

Hello Purplecandle

Welcome to TSF and in particular The Photographer's Corner :wave:

While this is a 2 year old thread, your reply made me smile. Opening up a camera that is not intended to be user opened IS fraught with all manner of problems. Not least the severe risk of introducing even more dust motes than being cleaned...

Cameras that are intended for user cleaning such as DSLRs with interchangable lenses, have a special setting that opens the shutter to allow access to the sensor. Other cameras that do not have interchangeable lenses do not have the special shutter opening facility. Attempting to open one of those will, in all probability, break the camera.

The only real thing to consider is: the cost of sending the camera for repair Vs buying a new camera. Probably the latter is the most viable option....

.... that is if the 'hair clipper/electric shaver' method fails...

Thanks for the feedback - very useful.


----------

